# I couldn't believe it!!!!!!!!!! Positive.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was experiencing the mildest of cold symptoms ever in my life but a friend had a spare Covid test so I took it on a lark and I was positive. Don't be fooled that it can't be this new virus as it can be almost without symptoms. I feel great and am getting a week off from work to tour the world on Youtube and make contests for you.
John


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

When did you first notice symptoms? They can come and go over days or even weeks. Take nothing for granted. We'll all hope you're one of the fortunate majority who suffer no serious effects.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> When did you first notice symptoms? They can come and go over days or even weeks. Take nothing for granted. We'll all hope you're one of the fortunate majority who suffer no serious effects.


Tues or Wed and their mildness has gotten even less today. No sore throat. No fever or headache. Minimal minimal coughing and runny nose and my voice sounds sexy but no one wants me now LOL. It is a walk in the park. Thanks. We may need big contests this week;-)


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

It's everywhere right now. Somehow I've managed to avoid getting it (so far) despite several exposures to confirmed cases. I hope you continue to have no symptoms and can enjoy your week off!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am happier for you John than I am for me. I didn't have your good luck. Today is my 15th day and I am still sneezing and blowing my nose but I am grateful because the sore throat and the horrendous coughing and tickle in the throat and fever are all gone -- finally. (I think)
And I can tell you this John, you played a very major part of my getting better faster because each day I always looked forward to comparing singers and waiting for the next batch. So thank you, friend!
Next!!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I was experiencing the mildest of cold symptoms ever in my life but a friend had a spare Covid test so I took it on a lark and I was positive. Don't be fooled that it can't be this new virus as it can be almost without symptoms. I feel great and am getting a week off from work to tour the world on Youtube and make contests for you.
> John


Were you Booster-ed? Or just 2 shots? Sorry to hear you've gotten infected. Who by?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Were you Booster-ed? Or just 2 shots? Sorry to hear you've gotten infected. Who by?


3 shots. No clue as to how I got it. I am a courier out and about all the time. Unlike with Joan Sutherland, I am not going to obsess about it LOL. I am so much luckier than our dear Nina plus the people we know who died earlier. I am among the most blessed people I have ever known so I count my blessings.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I am happier for you John than I am for me. I didn't have your good luck. Today is my 15th day and I am still sneezing and blowing my nose but I am grateful because the sore throat and the horrendous coughing and tickle in the throat and fever are all gone -- finally. (I think)
> And I can tell you this John, you played a very major part of my getting better faster because each day I always looked forward to comparing singers and waiting for the next batch. So thank you, friend!
> Next!!


More contests than usual this week. Some non typical arias.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I got the new strain early (beginning of December), I was ill for three days and I'm perfectly fine now. I don't have any of the vulnerabilities that make it more likely to be serious and so far, so good.

Glad you are well, John and hope you are back to normal soon, Nina.

N.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

MAS said:


> Were you Booster-ed? Or just 2 shots? Sorry to hear you've gotten infected. Who by?


The vaccines don't appear to be particularly effective against omicron, and with the extremely high transmission and community positivity rates, none of this really matters. You can be exposed to Omicron anywhere, even waiting in line for a covid test. Personally, I think that asymptomatic testing, except in select circumstances, is a waste of time and resources, and results in immeasurable societal damage. Yes, it's serious on a population level, but covid isn't bubonic plague.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You can call it Omicron, Sigma, Upsilon, Theta whatever... Frankly, to me it is just like a very bad, long and lingering cold like the Flu except that I had my flu shots.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> You can call it Omicron, Sigma, Upsilon, Theta whatever... Frankly, to me it is just like a very bad, long and lingering cold like the Flu except that I had my flu shots.


Before the vaccines we lost around 6 tenants in my senior housing high rise, one was a friend. The situation is much less scary now. My sister in law was in the hospital for 2 weeks


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am triple vaccinated but I got it around Christmas. We had to shut our office for a week because 18 out of 20 people tested positive, most were asymptomatic. I had a mild headache, mild GI symptoms , mainly fatigue. Because I was home unexpectedly I took 4 naps the first day. If this had been 5 years ago I would have worked and just figured I had a mild bug


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I got it at the beginning of 2020 before I was vaccinated, well before anyone was really. (I'm now triple vaccinated). I can tell you it wasn't a walk in the park. I almost ended up in hospital. My doctor wanted to have me admitted, but I managed to persuade her to wait a couple of days and, miraculously, I started to improve. Still, I was pretty ill for about three weeks or so. I do not want to get it again.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

wkasimer said:


> The vaccines don't appear to be particularly effective against omicron, and with the extremely high transmission and community positivity rates, none of this really matters. You can be exposed to Omicron anywhere, even waiting in line for a covid test. Personally, I think that asymptomatic testing, except in select circumstances, is a waste of time and resources, and results in immeasurable societal damage. Yes, it's serious on a population level, but covid isn't bubonic plague.


What the h-e-double-hockeysticks are you talking about? John's case was mild to the point of non-existence, precisely BECAUSE he was vaxxed and boosted. No, the vaccine doesn't prevent omicron, but it makes sure if you get it, the symptoms are mild.

Let's not forget, more Americans have died from Covid in two years than died in all the wars since the Civil War. And they were almost entirely unvaccinated.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

NoCoPilot said:


> more Americans have died from Covid in two years than died in all the wars since the Civil War. And they were almost entirely unvaccinated.


Aren't they mostly oldies though? (I'm not saying it's not that big a problem because of that though)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We have let this thread run its course because the information is relevant for the opera community. However, this forum is not the place for a prolonged general discussion of the pandemic.


----------

